# using MCB instead of a rewirable fuse



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Study yer books. The answer is very obvious


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Hackney26 said:


> i need help on a question im doing for my course work hope someone can help
> 
> Q:which of the following is not an advantage of using an MCB instead of a rewirable fuse?
> a) Visual indication of failure
> ...


Think money......as in costs associated with installation and servicing.


----------



## Hackney26 (Mar 26, 2012)

i found some information in the Basic Electrical installation work by trevor linsley 

advantage of semi-enclosed fuses (rewirable fuse) 
* they are very cheap compared with other protective devices both to install and to replace.
* there are no mechanical moving parts.
* it is easy to identify a "blown" fuse

but still cant find out which answer it can be im not sure but can it be C can be locked for isolation 

im really confussed i need some help


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

What do you think it is?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Fuses can be locked


----------



## Hackney26 (Mar 26, 2012)

C is what I think it is


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Hackney26 said:


> C is what I think it is


Read the question carefully think about what they're asking


----------



## Hackney26 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am really not to sure I will think its C or can it be B I'm sure it's not A


----------

